# Foreign Transaction Fees for Airline Tickets



## regatta333 (Feb 1, 2011)

I never realized until I just got my credit card statement that you are charged foreign transaction fees for airline tickets purchased in the US on a foreign carrier.  Is this standard?  

I would have thought you'd be alerted to that fact on the carrier's website.


----------



## Jimster (Feb 1, 2011)

*transactions*

Most foreign airlines quote their fees in US dollars as a convenience to you.  You actually have to pay in the foreign currency.  So yes, there is a foreign transaction fee with those cards that like to rip you off with these fees.  Make no mistake; these fees are rip offs.  Usually with a little work  you can find a card that does not have these fees ie a credit union card.


----------



## x3 skier (Feb 1, 2011)

Jimster said:


> Make no mistake; these fees are rip offs.  Usually with a little work  you can find a card that does not have these fees ie a credit union card.



Like Cap One

Cheers


----------



## Judy (Feb 2, 2011)

Even if you do pay in US dollars, many credit cards will charge you a foreign transaction fee if you buy something outside of the US.  Even if you are physically in the US, the foreign airline's bank might be in another country.  So when you purchase something online, it's best to verify where your money will be deposited or use a credit card like Capital One that doesn't charge for foreign transactions.


----------



## Carolinian (Feb 2, 2011)

Judy said:


> Even if you do pay in US dollars, many credit cards will charge you a foreign transaction fee if you buy something outside of the US.  Even if you are physically in the US, the foreign airline's bank might be in another country.  So when you purchase something online, it's best to verify where your money will be deposited or use a credit card like Capital One that doesn't charge for foreign transactions.



You are quite right.  This scam started a few years ago.  Before that it was only for a transaction in foreign currency, and this junk fee is often 3%.

Another thing you have to watch out for is foreign airlines that convert their fares to dollars.   They often do this at a really awful rate, so you get hit twice, once by the airline for its awful conversion rate, and one by your credit card for its junk fee even though the price is now in dollars.

Cap One is the credit card to have!  No foreign transaction junk fee!


----------



## Talent312 (Feb 3, 2011)

Buying a foreign airline ticket is the one thing for which I prefer to use a domestic travel agency, such as Expedia or Travelocity. Not only is your purchase in domestic-$$, you get a local, English-speaking agent to help with schedule changes and cancellations.

When AirOne cancelled our flight from Venice to Rome, an Expedia rep worked with me to find another. Another time, Expedia found an Aegean code-share flight that Aegean itself had not listed.

OTOH, a major foreign airline which has a State-side ticket office, should be able to issue the ticket as a domestic puchase... or so one would think.


----------



## enma (Feb 15, 2011)

Chase British Airways Visa card does not charge foreign exchange fees either, just like Capital One doesn't. 
If you open BA Visa you"ll get 50 000 miles which is enough for a ticket to Europe or 2 domestic tickets on American (codeshare partner). Watch out though, if you fly BA to Europe their taxes are ridiculously high!


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 15, 2011)

I have never had that problem with the Mexican airlines.


----------

